# Anybody want to get out?



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I was looking at trying to get into some pheasants before the season ends and was wondering if anyone wanted to go out. I don't really have a place in mind yet so I am up for anything. I am located in Farmington. Shoot me a pm if you are up for it. I am still pretty new to bird hunting but I am trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

I am in the same boat as you, new to Pheasant hunting but I have been out 6 times this year. I havn't shot anything yet but my dogs sure have had a great time out walking the fields. This is my dogs first year hunting so they are doing their best and learning quickly.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been out a few times in Idaho up on my family farm and seen a few but they flush out to far ahead of me so I haven't gotten any yet. Utah is a new territory to me so my learning curve has been a bit slower on where to go but I'm sure I will figure it out eventually. It's just nice to have someone who can help you learn the ropes. I've thought about getting a dog but my wife doesn't like the thought if it lol so for now it's just me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bass2muskie said:


> I was looking at trying to get into some pheasants before the season ends and was wondering if anyone wanted to go out. I don't really have a place in mind yet so I am up for anything. I am located in Farmington. Shoot me a pm if you are up for it. I am still pretty new to bird hunting but I am trying to learn as much as I can.


There's a shi+load of them at Farmington Bay. If you have a strong pair of legs and a good dog you will find birds. They released a bunch up there, and not many people hunting them. My dog has bumped several the last few trips out duck hunting.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Good legs I have it's the dog that I'm missing. How hard would it be to do it without a dog?


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

What part of Idaho did you hunt? I have been up there (southern Idaho) a few times, and we did alright. I would suggest going up there again if it is close and fees-able . Were you in southern Idaho?


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

It's a little ways outside of malad a town called Rockland. since it's private land all you need is a hunting license which is 35 for 3 days.


----------

